# Car jacked



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

I was just wondering if he got 5 stars?

http://abc7news.com/business/uber-driver-beaten-carjacked-in-richmond-district/567726/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

bezi_NY said:


> I was just wondering is he got 5 stars?
> 
> http://abc7news.com/business/uber-driver-beaten-carjacked-in-richmond-district/567726/


I'm sure he was seeing stars.....


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Luckily he wasn't doing Lyft, they could have pink mustached him over the head. 
. Be on the look out for carjackers with pink mustaches....lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

bezi_NY said:


> Luckily he wasn't doing Lyft, they could have pink mustached him over the head.
> . Be on the look out for carjackers with pink mustaches....lol


We are bad, poor guy.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

observer said:


> We are bad, poor guy.


We're not making fun of the guy carjacked! Common!!! Making fun of the system that rates us as drivers and how easy it is to be deactivated..

There will be more carjackings and it's one hell of way to get deactivated. Remember it's getting harder and harder to steal cars the old fashioned way and the criminals just figured out an easy way to get you/us to come to them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

bezi_NY said:


> We're not making fun of the guy carjacked! Common!!! Making fun of the system that rates us as drivers and how easy it is to be deactivated..
> 
> There will be more carjackings and it's one hell of way to get deactivated. Remember it's getting harder and harder to steal cars the old fashioned way and the criminals just figured out an easy way to get you/us to come to them.


Yepp, it's happened a few times.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

observer said:


> Yepp, it's happened a few times.


and when caught they should be put in jail and sexually ravaged again and again and again and again and again and again and again....lol... Maybe then they'll learn never to mess with drivers..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I worked


bezi_NY said:


> and when caught they should be put in jail and sexually ravaged again and again and again and again and again and again and again....lol... Maybe then they'll learn never to mess with drivers..


Ehhh, this is CA they'll be out the next day.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pax intelligence level:

"Police say the suspect who hit the driver was later arrested, while waiting for another Uber ride."

I wonder if his personal auto coverage will cover theft and destruction caused by an Uberx pax where the driver wasn't in the car?


----------

